# Winter Tigger Fish Spots?



## gibbsrb

Would anyone be willing to share any Winter Trigger Fish Spots close to the Destin East Pass? I'm pretty new at this offshore game, but would love to add a few Triggers to the Dinner Plate this winter. Thanks


----------



## markw4321

Would you like to date my daughter as well?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Most would let you date their daughter before they give up numbers like your asking for.


----------



## gibbsrb

both great replies! thanks for not being able to pass up an opportunity to state the obvious. I'm not asking for private spots, just some public numbers where trigger fish hold during the winter. With as many divers there are on this forum, I'm sure one or two have seen good numbers of Triggers holding around some wrecks.


----------



## Stressless

You guys are cruel to the New B,

Here ya go a great spot for triggers and other stuff.

30.24.191
87.13.597

:thumbsup:
Stressless


----------



## swhiting

Stressless said:


> You guys are cruel to the New B....


These guys are real cruel. Some of us just want legitimate answers without all the bull crap.

I for one would love to know about this Tigger Fish. Does it look a lot like this:


----------



## markw4321

That's him. Caught him on "half a corn dog".


----------



## gibbsrb

Stressless, I do appreciate the honest, straight forward reply. I got a new boat a couple months back and am learning the game. Let me know if you ever want to go fishing. I'll plot the coordinates in google earth. thanks.


----------



## markw4321

Stressless, 

would you be willing to share any Scamp Spots close to Pensacola Pass? If so please PM me.

I would love to add a lot of Scamp to the Dinner Plate this winter. Thanks.


Mark


----------



## gibbsrb

Markw4321,

Your daughter just called! She's going fishing with me and Stressless.


----------



## markw4321

:thumbup: Tell her she better catch me some fish or she don't need to come back..


----------



## gibbsrb

will do. Have a one good buddy. Good luck out on the water this Winter.


----------



## swhiting

Well dang, if you have a new boat and are offering trips...

I bid you a fine adieu to the illustrious PFF. Your comments are always welcome and greatly appreciated (however sarcastic they may or may not be) 

WELCOME!


----------



## Stressless

I have found finding Triggerfish to be the easier then catching them.

That being said asking for numbers on a public forum is not prone to be followed up by Good Feelings and Hugs...


Stressless

OBTW You have a PM from me as well...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

If you are pm'n numbers daughters, or fishing spots pm me too.


----------



## Fog Ducker

Stressless said:


> You guys are cruel to the New B,
> 
> Here ya go a great spot for triggers and other stuff.
> 
> 30.24.191
> 87.13.597
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Stressless


 
That's just cold, lol.


----------



## gameaholic

*Triggers*

Well we are all here because of a common intrest. We have a fellow fisherman asking for help. Surely we can share. Also troll around these spots to find some others.

rocks 3016.3 8624.22 9 miles
unk 3016.14 8624.37 8.6 miles
concrete 3022.08 8624.95 5 miles
jerry's reef 3020.29 8635.98 4.5 miles
concrete 3022.08 8624.95 5 miles
concrete 3021.96 8624.99 5 miles


If you fish any of these please let me know what your catch is, or if these spots are no longer there so can update my #s. thanks


----------



## markw4321

Gameaholic

that is wonderful. Please send me any private grouper spots you can share via a pm thanks. 
Mark


----------



## dailysaw

markw4321 said:


> Gameaholic
> 
> that is wonderful. Please send me any private grouper spots you can share via a pm thanks.
> Mark


i wouldnt waste my time with FREE numbers. Finding good spots takes time and alot of gas!! Most folks wont give you the time of day. You will get bogus numbers and waste your time. My advise, put in lots and lots of time in on the water like the rest of us. You will be surprised what you can find with good electronics. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## markw4321

dailysaw said:


> i wouldnt waste my time with FREE numbers. Finding good spots takes time and alot of gas!! Most folks wont give you the time of day. You will get bogus numbers and waste your time. My advise, put in lots and lots of time in on the water like the rest of us. You will be surprised what you can find with good electronics. Good luck :thumbup:


Daily Saw,

thanks for the advice. :shifty:

Was hoping to pick up a few private numbers like where I caught the fish in the below pictures.


----------



## dailysaw

Sorry mark didnt mean to quote u . that was for the newbie. you dont need any help


----------



## dailysaw

those red ones with the yellow sure are purdy!!


----------



## markw4321

dailysaw said:


> those red ones with the yellow sure are purdy!!


Yes and they seem to be more and more of them around. especially since compared to the 1990"s.

oh and by the way I do need me some help.

Guess i'm just a little flustered over the weather forecast this weekend and it has made me a little more ornery than usual as of late.
mark


----------



## dailysaw

im going tomorrow and sat. i cant take it. see u on the water


----------



## gibbsrb

thanks gameaholic. I appreciate your outlook on trying to help. I never thought that a simple request could generate such a great thread. I agree with all that finding spots takes time and hard work. Didn't know that sharing information on what you catch over public numbers was such taboo. I'll be sure to PM you if i land any fish over these numbers. Was hoping to get out Saturday morning but we'll have to see what the weather does. FYI- we've been catching quite a few Amberjack by flatlining live baits on the Frangista Beach Site. Not many keepers but a blast on light tackle.


----------



## gameaholic

Your welcome. I hope to be back offshore fishing again soon myself. I have over 2000#s out of destin, couldn't fish them all if I tried. I'm sure some are long gone.


----------



## sloticus

*mmmmm trigger*

I hope the daughter is a better kisser than this toothy gal.


----------



## markw4321

Daddy Says I'm the best,,,Hah.


----------



## dailysaw

Lol!!


----------



## sealark

Now that you have all those hot spots for trigger, let me say.. As soon as the water temps get cold all the way down the trigger disappear or slow way down on biting. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## lcruiser

LOL---> "daddy"


----------



## Sea-r-cy

*trigger spots*

Don't overlook the obvious. Go to http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/dept_pw_resources_reefs_loran.html
The fish haven #11 & 12, and the sand flea reefs will give you a great place to start. :thumbsup:
Don't be surprised if you find an occasional keeper grouper.
Sea-r-cy


----------



## local_hooker

markw4321 said:


> Would you like to date my daughter as well?



Is she cute ?


----------



## markw4321

local_hooker said:


> Is she cute ?


I don't think you could handle it.


----------



## BuckWild

I can handle it! 



markw4321 said:


> I don't think you could handle it.
> 
> View attachment 12025


----------



## gibbsrb

Sea-R-cy, thanks for the website, it's a good one. With all of these wrecks to test I better get out on the water. I hope to be back down the last weekend of October. Hopefully I can post a report and some pictures when I return. Thanks to all.


----------



## ryanbr

Hey that was a funny question. I guess it didn't hurt to ask. But keep in mind that trigger will hit anything at anytime, so it's easy to fish a spot quickly. I guess he could've asked a better question that would answer like: look with a good bottom machine, learn what to really look for while your running(it doesn't always look like much), and the smaller private spots are better. I'll do ya one better. I'll give you my wife, the trigger are much easier to get to bite. Ha Ha. As for the winter comment. I've always caught trigger all winter. One of the best spots I found back in the day was on New Years, in 60' of water, to the tune of like 40 nice trigger between two of us.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

im a little laate on this hilarious ass post but if anyone has any blue marlin holes about 4 miles south of pensacola pass hit me upppppppppppppppppppp. the yak needs to catch a granderrrrrr XDDDDDDDDDDD sorry had to do it man. welcome to the best forum in pensacola XD


----------

